# Pipe Forum?



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

As per this thread:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=164595#post164595

please voice your support(or lake thereof) for a pipe forum.


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

I got a pipe from a friend of mine 4 years ago, I don't think it's a bad one either, I think it's an Erik Nording, I smoked wih it only once. I would like to see what types of tobacco there is and how to smoke it.


----------



## al two (Jul 7, 2005)

interested.....i plan on getting into pipe smoking fairly soon. i voted for the second one, but i plan on contributed once i get into it more, so this post for what it's worth. i love the smell of the tobacco with all the different blends and i hear it ultimately ends up being cheaper than cigars in the long run.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I have an old pipe from my Grandfather and would like to learn the ins and outs of using it.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Ihave the Pipe IHt gifted me, and also would like to learn more about it, Have smoked it a few times, and is easier to smoke cigars, but every once in a while i like to light the pipe. I would like to see a new pipe forum so we can learn more stuff about it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i would like one as well, as i've debated going back to strictly smoking pipes. i have about 10-15 pipes and 3-4 different tobacco's in my rotation.

i need to get one of my Mastro De Paja horns professionally cleaned though, as my 17 yr old step son got ahold of it (my first fathers day present, no less) and put a "different" type of tobacco in there... which is what landed his ass in rehab for a few weeks. the phuckin idiot - throwing away an easy track scholarship to just about any big college in KS. countin down the days till this lazy ass graduates and i can find him a new place to live.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

I would love to see a pipe forum. I find pipes and cigars to be very complemetary. A well made pipe with a nice tobacco can be as appealing as a fine hand rolled cigar.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> i need to get one of my Mastro De Paja horns professionally cleaned though, as my 17 yr old step son got ahold of it (my first fathers day present, no less) and put a "different" type of tobacco in there...


I had a idiot neighbor smoke some "special" tobacco in one of my dunhills. This worked very well for me. clicky


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

I am waiting till Christmas, then gonna tell my wife to buy me a pipe (church warden) for my present, so will start smoking a pipe next year.


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

I'm for it. I'd try and put my two cents in every now and again FWIW.


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I definitely want a pipe forum! To learn more!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipe forum would be good. I smoke a pipe every day, Thats how I started on cigars, ran out of pipe tobacco..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I think it's a great idea

I used to smoke one over 25 years ago when I was in the Navy. Captain Black Gold?

I wouldn't mind owning one for an occasional puff but I ain't about to spend a box of ISOM's price for one and have no idea what to get.... Hmmm, sounds like a good question for the forum!

Great idea Nooner!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I went with maybe. I have a few pipes, like it, but much prefer cigars over piping. I'd be a periodic contributer at best, not my usual post whoring self.


----------



## THE OX (Sep 12, 2005)

Well Im back. I lost my entire "membership" in the server meltdown I couldnt sign in. i just re registered in all caps. Dammit I hated losing my post count though. But I have a Savinelli pipe that I enjoy. In fact I have a Colibri pipe lighter coming my way today via UPS. Here is good place to shop. www.pipesandcigars.com


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

I smoked a pipe for awhile in college until I accidentally broke the stem off the pipe  and I just never got arround to buying another. I'd certanly like to learn more.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

madurofan said:


> I had a idiot neighbor smoke some "special" tobacco in one of my dunhills. This worked very well for me. clicky


i do that all the time to my pipes, but i don't know if that'll cure the "Mary Jane" from this pipe. i can give it a shot.
speaking of that, the very same dumbphuck step-son, took my "everclear" that i used to clean my pipes, and he ended up drinking it with some of his buddies at some point (i'm sure it tasted bad, cuz i would stick a cotton swab in there that i used to clean my pipes with).

anyway..... i'm just counting down the days until this lazy phuck leaves my house. actually, i can't wait til he gets his license back in october (how the fluck can someone NOT show their proof of insurance 5 times? when it's IN the glove box every time - right where i put it.)

bahhhhhhh.... don't get me started on that dipchit... i've never seen anyone give up on life (or anything) so easily.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this is where i bought a couple of my mastro de paja's
http://www.dinopuffin.it/

this is another site with lots of nice pipes
http://www.lepipe.it/inglese/index_inglese.html


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

THE OX said:


> Well Im back. I lost my entire "membership" in the server meltdown I couldnt sign in. i just re registered in all caps. Dammit I hated losing my post count though. But I have a Savinelli pipe that I enjoy. In fact I have a Colibri pipe lighter coming my way today via UPS. Here is good place to shop. www.pipesandcigars.com


Welcome back! Thanks for the link.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I haven't smoked a pipe in many moons, but I'd like to see what those of you who are more pipeitudinous have to say.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> this is where i bought a couple of my mastro de paja's
> http://www.dinopuffin.it/
> 
> this is another site with lots of nice pipes
> http://www.lepipe.it/inglese/index_inglese.html


 Those are some nice looking pipes.

This one is super sharp (Mastro de Paja 3 A Unica):


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

The pipe smokers have spoken...and now have their own little section of the jungle. Enjoy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

okay, lets celebrate with another link to.......

A KICK ASS PLACE TO BUY YOUR TOBACCO FROM!
cornell and diehl

edit - why aren't links working now?

how about an KICK-BUTT AMERICAN PIPE MAKER? all my pipe smokin buddies have a few of his pipes.
TIM WEST.
http://www.lioncrest.com/timwest.briar.pipes/index.html


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

IHT said:


> okay, lets celebrate with another link to.......
> 
> A KICK ASS PLACE TO BUY YOUR TOBACCO FROM!
> cornell and diehl
> ...


 I really like C&D, but their tobacco is often a little dry for my tastes. I know the relative dryness of their tobacco is by design, it's just that I tend to smoke quickly and the stuff gets way too hot. I find if I moisten it a little bit, though, it's absolutely perfect.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Well IHT sounds like you got a lot of the same problems I have (dam kids). I'm sure I wasnt the best but dam I wasn't stupid like my kids "Sh#t"


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i'm definitely down with the pipe forum.

thanks!


----------



## THE OX (Sep 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> i do that all the time to my pipes, but i don't know if that'll cure the "Mary Jane" from this pipe. i can give it a shot.
> speaking of that, the very same dumbphuck step-son, took my "everclear" that i used to clean my pipes, and he ended up drinking it with some of his buddies at some point (i'm sure it tasted bad, cuz i would stick a cotton swab in there that i used to clean my pipes with).
> 
> anyway..... i'm just counting down the days until this lazy phuck leaves my house. actually, i can't wait til he gets his license back in october (how the fluck can someone NOT show their proof of insurance 5 times? when it's IN the glove box every time - right where i put it.)
> ...


I bet they didnt notice a bad taste. LOL that everclear can kill anything. :al


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I went with maybe. I have a few pipes, like it, but much prefer cigars over piping. I'd be a periodic contributer at best, not my usual post whoring self.


Im with virtual. I have a pipe, and have yet to master the technique of smoking it. Its definately harder than a cigar.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Its definately harder than a cigar.


that's becuse they're usually made from wood, whereas cigars are made from just the leafy parts.


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

celticgent said:


> that's becuse they're usually made from wood...


THAT'S what I'm doing wrong! I'm guessing I also light the TOBACCO INSIDE the pipe, and not the pipe itself, right?

Wondered why all my pipe tobacco tasted like briar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

how far we've come. this was one of the posts that got _the_ pipe forum started (before we had a pipe forum).
there are a couple other topics started prior to this about people smoking pipes. the oldest topic was by "enyafan" back in '02.

thought i'd dig this one up on my *4 yr Anniv. of joining CS*.
:tu

:bl:bl:bl:bl

edit: sorry, opened the topic back up in case anyone wanted to say if they would post in the pipe forum or not? :tg


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

9-05? No wonder it still smells like cigars in here p


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Who are these nay sayers?
Beachmarineguy, Danimal, jgros001, Mad4Maduro, NCatron, pds, pnoon, whodat1 :r


and have they used the forum?


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Who are these nay sayers?
> Beachmarineguy, Danimal, jgros001, Mad4Maduro, NCatron, pds, pnoon, whodat1 :r
> 
> and have they used the forum?


Hey, I'm down here now....wouldn't have thunk it two years ago though


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

IHT said:


> thought i'd dig this one up on my *4 yr Anniv. of joining CS*.
> :tu


:bl Happy Anniversary, Greg! :bl

.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice bump Greg. Did I read that right? Smitty said maybe.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> :bl Happy Anniversary, Greg! :bl
> 
> .


Good call Blake, yes Greg, thanks for keeping it together. :bl


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

kvm said:


> Nice bump Greg. Did I read that right? Smitty said maybe.


I did! Kinda funny looking back, as now I spend most of my CS time in the pipe boards p


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

*Way to go, Greg!!!!! Thanks again for all of the help and hard work, online and off!!!* :tu :tu


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I did! Kinda funny looking back, as now I spend most of my CS time in the pipe boards p


yes... and i resent you for it.
I don't see you anymore. I'm lost without my joe time.


----------

